# south from Valencia



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The road over the mountains; N340 through Alcoy is now an exellent dual carriageway. Toll free. There is a tunnel near the North end with a height restriction. It will only be a problem to very large RV. I THINK that it was 4.5m.
The signs at Canals still send you to Almansa for Alacante.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks SB

Garmin Base Camp (latest version) still sends me via Almansa to get to La Manga from Camping Mon Mar in Moncófar

We are in an 8.5m van plus 3m trailer weighing at 5.5tonnes train weight (4 + 1.5), 3.3 m high

Is the N340 suitable?

What are the inclines like?

Cheers

Dave

Edit - are we saying follow the A - 7 instead of the A - 35 / A - 31?


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was going North to Beniccasim but the AP7 outside Alicante was closed due to an accident so the Tom Tom took me A7 N340 through Alcoy. No tolls or traffic, a few long inclines but no problem I was in a 5 ton tag axle.
Looked like a brand new road most of the way. Great views.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I did not drop out of top gear except for engine braking at the South end so I see no problem. It is shorter and toll free. Yes it is a new road. We have been going that way for several years and have seen the road being built.
There are three tunnels. You will have no problem at 3.5m high but I would check over 4.0m. Apologies for not noting the max height but it is signed before you start with a banner across the road.
Road surface very good at the moment.
Yesterday there were very few lorries.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The road numbering on this route is rather complicated. I suspect that they are in the process of changing it. Once you are on the road it is a straight run through with no complications.
It seems to be CV40 at the North end and changes to A7 roughly at Agullent. But in one place it was A77!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Many Thanks

We are headed that way in a week so will try to "encourage" Garmin to take that route

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yesterday our Tomtom directed us along the AP7 from just outside Benicasim. We paid 6 euros 65 cents to the tolls outside Valencia where is becomes free A7. Worth ot to avoid Castellon.

I didn't have to fight her to be taken along the new road, starting approximately Picassent, and going Canals, Ontinyent, Alcoy and hitting the coast at a massive roundabout outside Alicante where we took the local road to Guadamar but the southbound road coninues along the free A7. The road is numbered A7/ Autovia Mediterraneo for much of the way but it is not possible to make a mistake if you go towards Alicante all the way and avoid the Madrid road. The one possible mistake is before Canals where the option is offered for Alicante via Almansa rather than via Ontinyent. You want via Otinyent. I think we have done that route before in past years as it was then better option. 

We were very impressed with how fast it has been completed, how well it is done and we wonder why anyone would chose the longer, more expensive, alternative round the coast now. At one point last year we went through the car park of a hotel ; yesterday we could not pick out any of the landmarks we remembered.

G (OH of safariboy)


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

> The road over the mountains; N340 through Alcoy is now an exellent dual carriageway. Toll free. There is a tunnel near the North end with a height restriction. It will only be a problem to very large RV. I THINK that it was 4.5m.
> The signs at Canals still send you to Almansa for Alacante.


We took this road coming home last year, very quiet, almost had the dual carriageway to ourselves. Was struggling a bit up the long uphill sections in our old 1.9TD.


----------

